# Mud motors



## ucfireman (Jun 7, 2019)

I know this has been covered a little in the past. Doing research on mud motor kit. Not surface drive, can't/ don't want to afford one. 
I would be using it a few times a year at most. Saw a demo for a Backwater kit vs  cheaper import kit. Does anyone run a kit they would recommend. I would probably use one of the harbor freight motors.


----------



## OcmulgeeChuck (Jun 7, 2019)

I have a mudskipper long tail kit on a 16hp motor. It works well for getting you into the shallow backwater. However, it is not fast and it works you to death.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 7, 2019)

What size motor are u wanting to run ?
Stump jumper makes a quality kit but only go to 13 hp


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 8, 2019)

I figured if a harbor freight would probably go with their 22hp, the big predator motor. I'm not fixed on any motor as I haven't bought one yet. Just want somethings to push my 1448 lowe decently. Not a real heavy boat but I want to be able to go up river some too.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 8, 2019)

I built a surface drive using an 18 h.p. once. It was crude chain driven unit. Pushed my heavy 15' john boat pretty good. It'd give you a work out but with all my parts i only had bout $800 in it.  Sold the whole rig.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 9, 2019)

How far do you plan on running?


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 10, 2019)

Just remember when you start talking about home made motors and such that you are putting a motor on the back of your boat to drive it into places you would not want to have to pull the boat out by hand.  I want something reliable on the back of my boat.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 10, 2019)

Gator Tail


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 10, 2019)

I'd go used mudmotor before I built something.  JMO.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 10, 2019)

I have a mudskipper 16hp twister XL and it works fine.  Pushes my 14 foot john about 12 mph maybe.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 10, 2019)

Not sure your budget but there are several mud motor classified pages on Facebook, I would check Them out also. I have a gt 40xd and I can’t aay enough good things about it but they are expensive for a lawnmower motor!!’n


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 11, 2019)

Mud Motor Talk has a classifieds section as well.  Motors, boats and full rigs.


----------

